# Terminator: Genisys - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit frischen Filmszenen



## FlorianStangl (13. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Genisys - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit frischen Filmszenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Genisys - Neuer deutscher Trailer mit frischen Filmszenen


----------



## Derme (13. April 2015)

Die Terminator-Reihe gibt es seit über 20 Jahren und auch, wenn die letzten beiden Teile eher mit gemischten Gefühlen aufgenommen wurden, gibt es immer noch eine riesige Fanbase da draußen, die sich den Film auf jeden Fall ansehen möchte. Warum folgen die Produzenten also dem Trend und verraten im Trailer schon wichtige Teile der Story? Der Twist mit John Connor als Hybrid hätte mich im Kino sicherlich total umgehauen, aber jetzt ist Genisys für mich nur ein weiterer von vielen 08/15 Actionfilm. Und - bei aller Nostalgie - ich traue es dem Film nicht zu, dass er sich aus der Masse der Schieß-und-explodier-Filme hervorheben kann.


----------



## bloodycorrey (13. April 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen , aber das sind alles sehr billig aus ...


----------



## Peter23 (13. April 2015)

Langsam wird es mit der Storyline etwas unübersichtlich oder?

Handelt es sich um einen Reboot oder sollen die anderen vier Teile konsensfähig sein?


----------



## bettenlager (13. April 2015)

Ich warte immer noch auf Terminator: Das Musical!


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Irgendwie muss ich bei den Trailer immer an Daenyrs und Dr.Who denken ^^


----------



## frankyfife (13. April 2015)

Mich interessiert nur wie sich das Opi-T101 Modell und sein "junges" Gegenstück auf die Fresse hauen. Beim 1. Terminator hab ich noch in die Windeln geschissen, den habe ich erst sehr spät gesehen und dachte so "iiiiiiiiiiiiih". Ich glaube mit der neuen Zeitlinie bzw. deren Darstellung im Film sollen nur alteingesessene Fans des 1 und 2 Teils bedient werden, ich denke aber, sie machen das Franchise damit kaputt.

Ein richtig hohlbratziger Film mit Full-CGI-Arnie mit viel Krach und geballer und töten töten töten wäre mir lieber als dieses verwurstete Konstrukt aus Teil 5.

Aber warten wir ab


----------



## FlorianStangl (13. April 2015)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Langsam wird es mit der Storyline etwas unübersichtlich oder?
> 
> Handelt es sich um einen Reboot oder sollen die anderen vier Teile konsensfähig sein?


Gute Frage  Eigentlich soll es meines Wissens kein Reboot sein, auch wenn es Terminator 1 quasi neu erzählt. Ganz ehrlich, ich find's recht  gaga.  Zumindest anhand der Trailer. Vielleicht ist im Film am Stück erzählt auch alles plausibel


----------



## bundesgerd (13. April 2015)

Es ist kein Reboot, da es ja Szenen an den originalen 1. Teil innehat. Also eine Fortsetzung mit alternativer (?) Zeitlinie...
Aber über eines müssen wir uns im klaren sein:

Filme wie Terminator1/2 werden heutzutage nicht mehr in dieser Qualität wie damals (Spannung/wegweisende Tricks usw.) gedreht.  Diese Zeiten sind ein für allemal vorbei .


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. April 2015)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Gute Frage  Eigentlich soll es meines Wissens kein Reboot sein, auch wenn es Terminator 1 quasi neu erzählt. Ganz ehrlich, ich find's recht  gaga.  Zumindest anhand der Trailer. Vielleicht ist im Film am Stück erzählt auch alles plausibel


Plus das wir massivst bei Teil 2 und 3 ganze Szenen klauen. Also an neue gute Ideen glaub ich daher nicht mehr.


----------



## MisterBlonde (14. April 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Plus das wir massivst bei Teil 2 und 3 ganze Szenen klauen. Also an neue gute Ideen glaub ich daher nicht mehr.



Klauen kann man das kaum nennen. Das ist eher wie bei "Back to the Future Part 2", wo die letzte halbe Stunde im ersten Teil spielt, aber innerhalb dessen Kontext eine andere Geschichte einflechtet.


----------



## MadFox80 (14. April 2015)

Derme schrieb:


> Warum folgen die Produzenten also dem Trend und verraten im Trailer schon wichtige Teile der Story?



Ich schaue deshalb immer nur den allerersten Trailer, danach nix mehr. Echt doof, wenn in Trailer 2&3 dann zuviel verraten wird. Ok, manchmal hat man das Pech, auch schon zuviel im ersten Trailer zu sehen, aber dann ist der Film meistens auch nicht wirklich toll (natuerlich kein Garant) - ich denke da aber gerade an diverse Animationsfilme wie Home oder Despicable Me 2 (beim Trailer gelacht, in Film kaum mehr, weil das Beste gespoilert wurde)

Jedenfalls wirkt Genisys auf mich sehr fad und ohne neue Ideen - das neue Zeitliniekonzept hat mich bisher wirklich nur bei Star Trek ueberzeugt. Gucken werde ich ihn als eingefleischter T1&2 Fan, aber versprechen tu ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht viel. 
Man soll ja bekanntlich aufhoeren, wenn es am schoensten ist *Teil 2 hust*


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. April 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Klauen kann man das kaum nennen. Das ist eher wie bei "Back to the Future Part 2", wo die letzte halbe Stunde im ersten Teil spielt, aber innerhalb dessen Kontext eine andere Geschichte einflechtet.


Ähm nö, das kann man ausschließen 



Spoiler



Der Film spielt in einer veränderten Zeitlinie in der Sarah seit ihrer Jugend einen T-800 an ihrer Seite hat als Beschützer. Damit gibt es keinen Grund mehr das alles so verläuft wie bisher.


Hier baut man also sinnlos Szenen ein nur um zu zeigen das es noch ein Terminatorfilm ist.


----------



## Worrel (14. April 2015)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf Terminator: Das Musical!


The internet delivers: Terminator 2: The Opera (Arnold Schwarzenegger) from lego...


----------

